

Rethinking the VLC’s mirrors infrastructure - etix
https://blog.l0cal.com/2013/05/02/rethinking-the-vlc-mirrors-infrastructure/

======
DoubleCluster
Couldn't they just use a CDN?

~~~
etix
VideoLAN is a non-profit organization made of volunteers. Who's going to pay?

